# Me Strugling with ibs



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello i am new to this. My name is brittany and i am 13 years old. I was diagnosed with ibs when i was 9 years old. When i was little i had a small rectum, and i also had acid reflex. But however everything got better and i was living a perfect life. But as soon as third grade came i started getting very bad stomach aches. I would go to school and everyday i would go up to my teacher and tell her that my stomach hurts







. So since my mom worked at the school my teacher told my mom how that everyday i would come to her in pain, and she asked what i had for breakfeast and my mom said mostly cereal. My teacher said that maybe we should get a lactoseintolerant test done so we did. But we had no luck because it came out negative. We did not know why i was getting stomach aches so we decided to go to a gastroenteritis for my stomach. At first they did not do any thing so my mom decided to change doctors but the second doctor we went to said that it was in my head and she also did not believe in medicne so we went back to the other doctor because they were at lkeast giving me medicine unlike the other one. As 4th grade came the pain was still their. It was not untill the end of 5th grade when thery put me on Amitiza ans it was like a miracle came over night that whole summer i had hardly any pain at all. But when the end of 6th grade came the pain has came back. this year in 7th grade i have been horriaple went to the hospital a lot. My doctor actully told me to get an ultrasound done since the endoscopy and colonoscopy only showed what they at first said was a ulcer, but then they said it was not and it was something not bad. So a little while ago we got the ultrasound done and it showed a cyst on my ovaries, so then my doctor told me to go see a woman doctor so we did and we found out that i had 2 cysts so they actully had to put me on birth controll and they gave me pain medication to. So far i have been feeling better and i have only been on it for a week and a couple of days.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you are feeling better honey! Hope that continues! Thanks for telling us!


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

BQ said:


> Glad you are feeling better honey! Hope that continues! Thanks for telling us!Thanks for replying hope your doing good to


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks! I'm better than I used to be!







lol


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

BQ said:


> Glad you are feeling better honey! Hope that continues! Thanks for telling us!


well it lasted for a week but than last night me being stupid ate a a lot of not good stuff for ibs and now i am in severe pain.


----------

